# Do you get dressed first or do your makeup?



## BeautifullyMADE (Nov 16, 2007)

It usually depends on what day it is for me. Days that I know I'm just staying in the house, I might do my makeup first and don't woory about getting dressed because I'll stay in my pjs all day!! Eww, for some, but for me, yay! lol


----------



## Nick007 (Nov 16, 2007)

Makeup first for me all the time.


----------



## lummerz (Nov 16, 2007)

dressed first usually because then i know how to do my makeup according to how the rest of me looks.


----------



## KellyB (Nov 16, 2007)

I get dressed first. I'm pretty rigid in my routine bordering on OCD.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Nov 16, 2007)

It usually depends for me. When I get out of the shower I do my makeup before I get dressed but sometimes I get dressed and then do it so it pretty much just depends.


----------



## dixiewolf (Nov 16, 2007)

I do my makeup first. The only reason is, if I get dressed first, it never fails, I get makeup on my clothes. Of course, makeup first, and I never spill any anywhere.


----------



## Manda (Nov 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *KellyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I get dressed first. I'm pretty rigid in my routine bordering on OCD.



Ditto, during the week I do the SAME exact thing- get up, make bed, lay out clothes, shower, dress, clean off eyes (always have black lol), makeup, hair, eat breakfast, make lunch, brush teeth, but on shoes, perfume and deodorant while I brush, and head out. Geez, lol.


----------



## Karren (Nov 16, 2007)

Always dressed first that way I don't get makeup all over my clothes when I put them on... If I do it the other way its a mess... which means my clothes are either too tight or I'm putting on too much makeup!! lol


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 16, 2007)

When i do wear it..Dressed first.


----------



## MamaSara (Nov 16, 2007)

Always makeup first.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Nov 17, 2007)

I put my shirt on first so no mu gets on it. Then my mu and pants/shorts/shirt.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Nov 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I do my makeup first. The only reason is, if I get dressed first, it never fails, I get makeup on my clothes. Of course, makeup first, and I never spill any anywhere.



Me too, for the same reaon.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Nov 17, 2007)

I always do my makeup first. In fact it has to be a routine for me too lol. If I get dressed I will get makeup on my clothes, Im pretty clusmy lol.


----------



## NYchic (Nov 17, 2007)

Always do my make-up first! That's my time, I love doing make-up while I am listening to music. I just do the sunscreen, foundation, then wear my outfit and then decide on lips and eyes based on my outfit. But my foundation I always do first.


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Nov 17, 2007)

I do my makeup first and it really doesn't work for me, necks get stretched out and all kinds of things... I should make a change of order!


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 17, 2007)

usually makeup.. unless i have a specific outfit in mind


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 17, 2007)

Generally, I do my makeup first


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Nov 17, 2007)

Dressed first


----------



## Lauren (Nov 17, 2007)

I usually get dressed first! Sometimes when I feel like walking around naked I'll do my makeup first! lol


----------



## CandyApple (Nov 17, 2007)

I always do m makeup first!!!


----------



## fiji (Nov 17, 2007)

makeup first, with my daughter watching every morning. She always wants me to wear pink eyeshadow, and makes me give her perfume and lipstick. It's a bonding experiance.


----------



## andrea90 (Nov 17, 2007)

Dressed first


----------



## KimC2005 (Nov 17, 2007)

Normally I do my make-up first, but sometimes I am freezing when I get out of the shower so I get dressed right away..


----------



## jennybabey (Nov 17, 2007)

make up firstt.


----------



## juizihunni (Nov 17, 2007)

dress... my makeup has to go with what i wear


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 17, 2007)

It completely depends on the day for me. If it's just a normal day then I get dressed then do my makeup. If I'm going out then I do my makeup and then get dressed.


----------



## han (Nov 18, 2007)

makeup before i get dressed


----------



## deedeestayfly (Nov 18, 2007)

Yea i put on my makeup first then get dressed I'm very accident prone


----------



## hollyxann (Nov 18, 2007)

mine depends.

most of the time i pick out what im going to wear, do my basic makeup, get dressed and then finish. then i have some days i just do my make up and stay in my pjs all day as well...or lounging clothes. lol.


----------



## veilchen (Nov 18, 2007)

I also do my make-up first.


----------



## Serafina (Nov 18, 2007)

i do my makeup first and then match the clothes to the colours!


----------



## bCreative (Nov 18, 2007)

I get dressed first that way my make-up won't rub off on my clothes


----------



## Retro-Violet (Nov 18, 2007)

it depends.

i'll go like half way most of the time, so bra and underwear and socks, do hair/makeup then i'll put the rest of the clothes on.


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 18, 2007)

I usually put my makeup on first and then I get dressed.


----------



## Sarah84 (Nov 18, 2007)

I normally do my makeup first unless im not going out in which case im usually to lazy to put any makeup on lately


----------



## Star_light (Nov 19, 2007)

I get dressed first, I like wearing turtleneck tops and it can get very messy.


----------



## Soi Disant (Nov 19, 2007)

Make-up first! I don't match my make up to my clothing.


----------



## amanda_lynn (Nov 19, 2007)

Heheh cute thread! I always always get dressed first


----------



## monniej (Nov 19, 2007)

always hair, then makeup, then clothes.


----------



## macface (Nov 19, 2007)

It depends where I'm going or doing that day.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Nov 19, 2007)

I do both...LOL, I'll moisturize and do my foundation, go put on my pants/skirt...whatever, do my shadow, put on my top, then I'll do my lips last.


----------



## magosienne (Nov 19, 2007)

i get dressed first, then i apply my makeup. that said i can apply my foundation just after my moisturizer, and go back later in the bathroom for a bit of eye and lip makeup.


----------



## Ashley (Nov 19, 2007)

I do my makeup first, because I don't want to spill any makeup on my clothes or wrinkle them while i'm applying MU.


----------



## FrNail1057 (Nov 19, 2007)

I get dressed first then do my makeup.


----------



## Blue_eyes (Nov 19, 2007)

I do make up first after get dressed and after play with hair


----------



## jessiej78 (Nov 19, 2007)

MOst of the time I do my makeup first so I don't get it on my clothes.


----------



## yupyupme (Nov 19, 2007)

makeup first


----------



## MamaRocks (Nov 19, 2007)

Usually dressed first...


----------



## Sharifa (Nov 19, 2007)

I get dressed first usually.


----------



## lglala84 (Nov 19, 2007)

Depends sometimes first, but usually I leave makeup for last, b/c I want to see what makeup would look best with that outfit.


----------



## starlite714 (Nov 19, 2007)

why would you do your makeup if youre staying in the house all day?

i do whichever i feel like first. sometimes if i have a great outfit idea ill hurry and put it on just so i wont forget, and do my makeup after!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Nov 20, 2007)

makeup first. I dont think it would feel right to me to be all dressed up without makeup :/


----------



## sweetksrose (Nov 20, 2007)

Always my makeup first!!!


----------



## Anthea (Nov 20, 2007)

It depends on what Im wearing, but generally clothes first them makeup so I dont get the makeup on my clothes. If its a shirt or blouse with buttons I will put that on last.


----------



## Susie22 (Nov 20, 2007)

makeup first then get dressed


----------



## Beth3 (Nov 20, 2007)

I will dress first. Most of the time I will have to change a couple of times before I decide on what to wear and I will rub off the make up with my clothes and have to start over.


----------



## estrela666 (Nov 20, 2007)

clothes fist, then makeup


----------



## lv&macfanatic (Nov 20, 2007)

I usually dress and put my makeup. I don't makeup when I'm at home.


----------



## Bexy (Nov 20, 2007)

I always take a shower first, then wrap my hair in a towel and let it towel dry a little while I do my makeup. I wear a robe while I do my hair and makeup so that when I get dressed I will not mess up my hair or makeup. I have always done it like that.


----------



## missroadkill (Nov 21, 2007)

great idea with the robe thing Bexy.

I usually get dressed first and do my makeup last - right before I leave the house.


----------



## farris2 (Nov 21, 2007)

makeup first...then get dressed


----------



## lafemme (Nov 22, 2007)

dressed first.


----------



## fawp (Nov 22, 2007)

I do my makeup, get dressed, and then fix my hair. Unfortunately, I've developed a bad habit of wiping my makeup brushes on my pajamas pants once I've finished my makeup so now I'm stuck with this order.


----------



## La_Mari (Nov 22, 2007)

I love being comfortable, so I do my makeup first in my sweats and oversized Tees and then change right before I leave. I usually end up wiping extra MU on my tees anyway.

It just works for me, except sometimes I'll get powder on my collar and have to change.

I do my hair after my makeup and before changing.


----------



## mac-whore (Nov 22, 2007)

always make up first..


----------



## eft920 (Nov 22, 2007)

Foundation first so it doesn't get on clothes. Then I decide what I'm going to wear. Since I often can't decide what I feel like wearing until I try it on, I can't decide what makeup will go with it ahead of time.


----------



## Claire_Louise (Nov 22, 2007)

I never decide what im wearing until last minute and then I have to match my make up to my outfit so I always do my make up last, sometimes its a bad idea as I usually drop a blob of foundation on my new black dress lol!

Claire xx


----------



## Trisha. (Nov 22, 2007)

I do my makeup first since I'm pretty clumsy &amp; don't want to ruin my clothes...lol.


----------



## ivette (Nov 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Generally, I do my makeup first


----------



## Tamara V (Nov 22, 2007)

*My routine has always been makeup, boobs, get dressed. *

*Wait, there is an extra step in there somewhere....*


----------



## Emmi (Nov 22, 2007)

It really depends..usually i do my makeup first and then get dressed, but sometimes i dressed first and then i do my makeup


----------



## carr3ra (Nov 24, 2007)

plan for what to wear then make up first, then see if the make up can match with what i've planned, if not, just change the dress.


----------



## hawaiibaby (Nov 24, 2007)

i always get dressed first so i dont get makeup on my clothes!


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 24, 2007)

Clothes first usually so I know what to do with my makeup. I tend to match a shade with what I am wearing.

If anything, ill walk around with just my jeans and put my blouse after the makeup is done. Either way, I'm careful when putting on MU.


----------



## Ketrina Luv (Nov 29, 2007)

I always do my makeup first, after picking out my outfit


----------



## jakk-attakk (Nov 29, 2007)

for me its dressed, makeup, then hair.


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Nov 29, 2007)

Dress first then the makeup.


----------



## Bellagigi (Nov 30, 2007)

Always do my makeup first. I think I have always done that. I get hot when I'm getting ready, just out of the shower so I get ready in as few clothes as possible.


----------



## snwbrder69 (Nov 30, 2007)

i usually get dressed first. sometimes i like to do my makeup according to my outfit that day.

and just for good measures, i do my hair first, then my makeup!

cause where i live, in the summer its really hot, so if i do my makeup, then dry &amp; straighten my hair, i get hot and my makeup is melting already! haha... so its just out of habit for me


----------



## elnkay (Nov 30, 2007)

I get dressed first. I might change outfits two or hree time to get comfortable!

Then i know what the finished look should, not necessarily will, be! LOL!

then that could change too..aaargh!


----------



## vivian123 (Nov 30, 2007)

hahaah..i do face first, then dress and then eyes..no lips cause i hate anything on it other than lip balm...


----------



## Katrinah (Nov 30, 2007)

I always dress first


----------



## lalalea (Nov 30, 2007)

I like to do all of my makeup, except my lipstick, first and then get dressed. Less messy that way!


----------



## TheStranger1 (Nov 30, 2007)

I always dress first otherwise I'll probably end up with dirty clothes *g*.


----------



## Like-a-Painting (Nov 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *TheStranger1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I always dress first otherwise I'll probably end up with dirty clothes *g*. Haha, same here.


----------



## Sheikah (Dec 1, 2007)

Makeup first!


----------



## sandra725 (Dec 2, 2007)

Makeup first


----------



## AtticFlower (Dec 2, 2007)

I have to get dressed first, it's the only thing that works for me. I've tried doing the makeup first, but it never fails that I get makeup on my shirt or dress as I'm putting it on. So I end up having to change, and sometimes more than once. I learned my lesson, so I never do that anymore.


----------



## Gloss (Dec 2, 2007)

I wear black for work, so I usually don't have to do much matching! I do my hair first (gives time for moisturizer to soak in), makeup, and then I get dressed..


----------



## courtni (Dec 2, 2007)

I always do my makeup first. I like to be comfy in the morning for as long as possible.


----------



## doudou558 (Dec 2, 2007)

Make up frist! ALWAYS


----------



## Midnight Tears (Dec 2, 2007)

If i put on makeup first, when i try to put my shirt on, the makeup smears off

If i put my shirt on first, my makeup gets on my shirt.

bleh


----------



## v12speedluvr (Dec 3, 2007)

I do my makeup first..then I usually take so long doing that, that when I finish.. I go OMG IM LATE!! ...then I throw whatever I find on, and pull the towel off my hair and leave... but my makeup is great! haha


----------



## carnivalbaby (Dec 3, 2007)

I dress first then do my hair and makeup because I don't want to mess up my hair or get makeup on my clothes when I'm putting tops on. Also it's easier for me to co ordinate my makeup and hair with my clothes this way.

If my hair is just in a pony I'll do my hair first.


----------



## opla42 (Dec 4, 2007)

makeup first


----------



## miss.chaNel (Dec 4, 2007)

i do my eye makeup, get dressed, than do my face makeup.


----------



## Missy1726 (Dec 4, 2007)

I usually do my hair than get dressed than do my makeup! although getting dressed before makeup isn't always a good thing since i've spilled on myself before! haha


----------



## Wii_Addict (Dec 7, 2007)

Always makeup first..and then everything else


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 7, 2007)

I usually do my makeup first, that way, no accidents or fall-out gets on my clothes. Those I sometimes have a bad habit of doing my makeup and then realizing that the only article of clothing that really goes with it is a black t-shirt and a pair of jeans.


----------



## drfinestgrl (Dec 7, 2007)

I usually do my makeup first and then dress up. *_*


----------



## sofrsh (Dec 7, 2007)

I get dressed first or I might mess my makeup up .


----------



## cstaplehurst (Dec 7, 2007)

what you should do is decide what you're going to wear first and then you will know how likely your make will come off and you can always put a large tissue over your face as you put on your clothes, so your face isn't printed on them!!!


----------



## stacypekpek (Dec 7, 2007)

i do make up first then dressed.


----------



## Sab_M (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, I do the makeup first BUT... I got the outfit out before




. So this way, I know what I'll be wearing and can try to match... And I don't get a mess on my clothes...


----------



## speedy (Dec 10, 2007)

I get dressed first.


----------



## lmf (Dec 10, 2007)

I get dressed first because it takes more time.


----------



## babyface387 (Dec 11, 2007)

Well, for me, I definitely put my make up on first (as a mineral make up user) as I don't want to get any make up on my good clothes.


----------



## KristinB (Dec 11, 2007)

I always put on makeup first. Otherwise I manage to get it on my clothes.


----------



## maia nicole (Dec 11, 2007)

Get dressed. Make up. Hair. On some days though, I get dressed then head to work, then do my make up and hair there. Working at a salon allows me that advantage :]


----------



## sillygirl (Dec 11, 2007)

makeup first for sure! but gotta love those pajama days!


----------



## christinag82 (Dec 11, 2007)

I do my makeup first, then my hair and then get dressed.


----------



## Sreyomac (Dec 12, 2007)

i usually just put my shirt on, so i do i makeup in shirt and panties. then i finish dressing......


----------



## haemisphere (Dec 12, 2007)

I always put my makeup on first. It's usually because I don't know what to wear. After doing all the no-color essentials (foundation, eyeliner, mascara), I put my clothes on and then finish my color makeup (eyeshadow and blush) afterwards.


----------



## Julziie (Dec 13, 2007)

I get dressed first because if I did my make-up first, it would smudge and stain my clothes because I'm such a klutz!


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 13, 2007)

makeup first!


----------



## murderotica_x (Dec 13, 2007)

it depends on the time i have. i usually do my makeup first if i have alot of time on my hands and then ill get dressed. but schooldays its usually getting dressed than makeup.


----------



## zary (Dec 16, 2007)

I get dressed first.


----------



## Harlot (Dec 16, 2007)

Meh, I almost always do my MU first since I put the usual makeup on 5 days a week for school. I dont get any on my clothes cause I use tinted moisturizer. So that helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## joybelle (Dec 16, 2007)

Clothes first, then hair, then makeup for me.


----------



## Barbette (Dec 16, 2007)

It does depend... but I do love walking around in my kimono, playing with the make up and doing my hair, when I have the time, it's a form of self indulgence



especially when combined with beautiful dark chocolates from my local patisserie and a nice drink


----------



## elegance1 (Dec 1, 2008)

usually i do my makeup first and then get dressed up. but yes i choose what dress i am gonna wear before i start my makeup.


----------



## wilderosesong (Dec 2, 2008)

I get dressed first... if it's cold! Otherwise I'd rather lounge around in no clothes all day. ;P I'm a lush like that.


----------



## Roxie (Dec 3, 2008)

I usually get dressed first - that way I don't bump my mascara or eyeliner while it's still wet.


----------



## Annelle (Dec 3, 2008)

dressed first. I'm too cold in the mornings to wait until the makeup is on! And I usually coordinate eye shadows with my clothes.


----------



## esha (Dec 4, 2008)

Usually get dresses and then make-up but if I'm going out clubbing or to a party I'll put my make up on first and then change. Because I'll usually do my make up heavier and to prevent from getting fall out on my clothes.


----------



## irREDsistible (Dec 4, 2008)

Well, I put on my foundation first then I dress from the waist down to give my foundation some time to set then I finish the rest of my makeup after that I put on my shirt. Now I do change that up if I have a shirt that must go over my head. If so I will put that on then my foundation and the rest of the make up.

I am clumsy and proned to drop something on myself so I like to leave my shirt off until all make up is done......


----------



## jmaui02 (Dec 4, 2008)

I do my make up first...i'm so slow when applying make up. But I would ready my outfit so i won't get late when ever I have an appointment.


----------



## LovinMakeup (Dec 6, 2008)

I get dressed first- then makeup


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2008)

Makeup first. I do it lying in bed with my magnifying mirror.


----------



## purpleRain (Dec 7, 2008)

Most of the time: Makeup first, then I get dressed!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2008)

I do half and half! I get out of the shower and put tinted moisturizer (not a big foundation person) and concealer. Then I get dressed, THEN put on the rest of my "face".


----------



## Ozee (Dec 9, 2008)

I usually get half dressed, usually wear a strapless top when i put makeup on so i don't have to yank anything back over my head when im finished.


----------



## MsSheba (Dec 31, 2008)

If I am going out, I would probably get dressed first then do my makeup because what color eyeshadow I will wear depends on what I will have on. If I'm staying in or not going anywhere in particular, I would probably put my makeup on first.

The 99 cent only Store Queen


----------



## danaryan (Jan 1, 2009)

I always do my makeup first. One of my girl friends always did her makeup first and then used a plastic grocery bag, that she put over her head; then she would put on her sweater, dress or top. That way she didn't muss her hair or makeup. It works very well.


----------



## Sareen20 (Jan 1, 2009)

After I've showered I part my hair so it dries naturally in the right direction, then put some clothes on, put my hair product in, then I do the make up according to what clothes I'm wearing and how I'm feeling and finally I dry my fringe and spritz some perfume!!

Lol can't risk doing the make up first just in case I change my mind about the clothes, I hate it if make up goes on my clothes.

Sareen xx


----------



## lifelovebeauty (Jan 2, 2009)

I almost always do my makeup after I am dressed, and then dry my hair if needed. It just feels like the right process for me.


----------



## TheGreenFairy (Jan 2, 2009)

Im a bit weird i think, i cant stand the sight of myself all dressed up in nice clothes when my face looks disgusting (as in... i dont have any makeup on). So i make my face pretty and then put on my outfit.


----------



## happygal (Jan 2, 2009)

I dress first, hair next (this way I don't have to mess with it again after getting dressed), then makeup (don't wear much to begin with).


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jan 2, 2009)

Makeup first for me. I like being in comfy house clothes when I'm doing my makeup.


----------



## chocobon (Jan 2, 2009)

I always do my makeup first!


----------



## ladyfrosty (Jan 8, 2009)

I always get dressed first.


----------



## lawrawr (Jan 9, 2009)

Dress first.

Then end up with some fallout on my shirt and get very annoyed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Anjel. (Jan 9, 2009)

I usually do my makeup first cause I use mineral foundation and I hate when the fallout goes onto my outfit.


----------



## Aniger86 (Jan 10, 2009)

Depends. If I can't decide on what to wear, I'll do mu first, but I actually do prefer to dress first then do mu because if not, when I'm wearing my top, esp. a shirt, I need to put the shirt over my head very carefully, if not, the collar of it would be stained with mu.


----------



## Mami_cita (Jan 10, 2009)

I get dressed first and then make-up!

Originally Posted by *Aniger86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Depends. If I can't decide on what to wear, I'll do mu first, but I actually do prefer to dress first then do mu because if not, when I'm wearing my top, esp. a shirt, I need to put the shirt over my head very carefully, if not, the collar of it would be stained with mu. I agree with this.


----------



## cmcavon (Jan 11, 2009)

I dress first.


----------



## dani88 (Feb 13, 2009)

I get dressed first and then do makeup and hair.


----------

